# 2017 Cruze Hatch LT w/RS manual



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

*SHOW*
- 5% tint all around. 
- Ultragauge
- Motegi MR116 18x8
- Debadged Rear


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

*GO*

- Performance Tune by Bad News Racing
- NT555 G2 Ultra High Performance Summer Tires sized 235/40R18
- M-tech Short Shifter
- AEM Intake
- BNR Catless Downpipe
- Handmade Second Cat Delete
- Muffler Delete


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

*CURRENT PICTURES/VIDEOS*


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice to see you over here Eric. How do you like the upgrade?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

a2chris said:


> Nice to see you over here Eric. How do you like the upgrade?


It's nice. Well equipped, comfortable; I had been eyeing it since it was announced.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And frankly, heated seats are lovely. [emoji23]


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

You own this beast outright, or does a bank own it?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Overbuilt said:


> You own this beast outright, or does a bank own it?


My name is sparkling alone on the title like a stamp of ownership.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

today was productive. tuned her up and removed that god awful muffler.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

What's that big box just in front of the rear most muffler? 

Is that the battery box in the trunk? 

Not looking forward to something like that aging in snow and muck of the greater midwest.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It does a thing.


----------



## Lilturboltz (Oct 3, 2016)

I really like the looks of the new hatches. Yours is absolutely awesome!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Lilturboltz said:


> I really like the looks of the new hatches. Yours is absolutely awesome!


Much appreciated!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> What's that big box just in front of the rear most muffler?
> 
> Is that the battery box in the trunk?
> 
> Not looking forward to something like that aging in snow and muck of the greater midwest.


Yes, it is the battery box and most of the stop/start electronics.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't have stop start; that must be an empty box. [emoji23]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> I don't have stop start; that must be an empty box. [emoji23]


Same box, battery lives there, the start/stop stuff is auto only (as you know).
Good news, remote mounted batteies tend to live long lives......bad news, those suckers feel real heavy when lifting them out at that angle, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Robby said:


> Same box, battery lives there, the start/stop stuff is auto only (as you know).
> Good news, remote mounted batteies tend to live long lives......bad news, those suckers feel real heavy when lifting them out at that angle, heh heh.
> 
> Rob


I can't wait for my battery to die.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> I can't wait for my battery to die.


Why? Planning to put an Optima in it?

Dave


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Davep said:


> Why? Planning to put an Optima in it?
> 
> Dave


No, I just really like straining over difficult removals. hahahaha.

https://youtu.be/BHuqooPMXDQ


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

https://youtu.be/vv4mRHfKdLo


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

EricSmit said:


>


Gonna get a print made and put that on your wall?? :tongue:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Gonna get a print made and put that on your wall?? :tongue:


I very well might! [emoji23]


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Very impressive thus far!

Serious question for you and not meant to be a jerk, but have you considered prior to buying the Cruze instead purchasing the Focus ST or Golf? I ask bc those cars already have the sport tuning from the factory, and might end up costing what you'll invest in the Cruze. Basically I'm asking what made you choose the Cruze over it's competitors?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mostly the Chevy badge, but also it comes down a root; I like the car the most. I like the way everything fits me. I like where the controls are placed. I like the touchscreen. I like the wipers. I like the excessively large fuel door. I like the rear headroom. 

The Cruze hatch doesn't compete with the ST or GTI directly, it only competes with the lower models. If Chevrolet made a Cruze hatch SS, I'd get rid of my car in less than one fraction of one second and get it.


----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice! Glad to hear the Cruze works for you. I, too, would love to see Chevy release an SS version. In the latest C&D test, the Cruze was well behind the competition, especially when it came to driving dynamics. I think an SS version would have a real chance at overtaking the GTI/ST/Si should they give it a shot.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly, I'd rather have my Cruze hatch than a Focus ST or Golf GTI. I've driven all three.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


>


What filter did you use to photograph the car?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> What filter did you use to photograph the car?


Just an iPhone picture and instagram filter. Sharpened it, structured it, dropped contrast.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Bob Paris (Apr 10, 2017)

Eric: I have to give you props for not obscuring your license plate. I have never understood why some posters do that, while they have no problem driving around with their license plate showing in all its glory. Your car looks great! Bob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Bob Paris said:


> Eric: I have to give you props for not obscuring your license plate. I have never understood why some posters do that, while they have no problem driving around with their license plate showing in all its glory. Your car looks great! Bob


I'm glad somebody else shares my license plate thoughts. Some of these same people that are "protecting their privacy" are the same people that drive like idiots and cut people off, only to display their license plate to the car they just offended. Ah well, maybe I just don't care as much as I should; perhaps it's because it's not a big deal.

Thanks! Yours will look great as well!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I'm glad somebody else shares my license plate thoughts. Some of these same people that are "protecting their privacy" are the same people that drive like idiots and cut people off, only to display their license plate to the car they just offended. Ah well, maybe I just don't care as much as I should; perhaps it's because it's not a big deal.


I am of the same mindset. I used to, back in the day, then it just became too much of a hassle.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I am of the same mindset. I used to, back in the day, then it just became too much of a hassle.


Yeah, I just don't care enough. If somebody wants to use my license plate to find my street address and come visit me, more power to them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Yeah, I just don't care enough. If somebody wants to use my license plate to find my street address and come visit me, more power to them.


I could use it to tell you that your tag is on crooked. So there. 

Haha.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I could use it to tell you that your tag is on crooked. So there.
> 
> Haha.


What, my registration sticker?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> What, my registration sticker?


Yes.

Ever so slightly tilted to the left.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Ever so slightly tilted to the left.


How will I ever be able to sleep at night?!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> How will I ever be able to sleep at night?!


You won't. At least, not for months until you replace your tags in September!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> You won't. At least, not for months until you replace your tags in September!


I think I'll find a way to survive.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll try, sure...but you know full well, that tag will be in the back of your mind, taunting you.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

How did you mount your ultragauge? I'm liking that placement. Looks much better than planted on the dash, and then having to run the wire through molding.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> You'll try, sure...but you know full well, that tag will be in the back of your mind, taunting you.


You monster!



Noiitekk said:


> How did you mount your ultragauge? I'm liking that placement. Looks much better than planted on the dash, and then having to run the wire through molding.


I used an L-bent piece of metal and super glued it to my steering column.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I was absolutely giddy at the noise.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's quiet in the cabin.


----------



## Junkie (Apr 30, 2017)

What muffler did you go with


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Junkie said:


> What muffler did you go with


I don't have a muffler at all. Just my stock downpipe and stock resonator, no second cat or muffler.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Installed an AEM intake today.


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Junkie said:
> 
> 
> > What muffler did you go with
> ...


EricSmit, you gonna go Catless on the hatch?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

imwoody1991 said:


> EricSmit, you gonna go Catless on the hatch?


I sure am. Should have a catless downpipe in a week or two.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Good looking hatch! How do you like the short shifter from BNR? I just pulled the trigger on the AEM intake, i can't wait to hear all that induction noise.


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> imwoody1991 said:
> 
> 
> > EricSmit, you gonna go Catless on the hatch?
> ...


Hey when you do are post some pics of it underneath? Would be sweet


----------



## MoneyMikeF (Nov 23, 2016)

Your Cruze actually makes me proud to have a Cruze. Super jealous of yours. I want to do a similar build. How did you do you exhaust set up? You said you removed the second cat and muffler, how did you do that and set it up. I used to have a STi before the cruze so modding was super easy, just buy new turbo back exhaust and slap her on there. Nothing custom like you did. So help making mine sound as fantastic as yours would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MoneyMikeF said:


> Your Cruze actually makes me proud to have a Cruze. Super jealous of yours. I want to do a similar build. How did you do you exhaust set up? You said you removed the second cat and muffler, how did you do that and set it up. I used to have a STi before the cruze so modding was super easy, just buy new turbo back exhaust and slap her on there. Nothing custom like you did. So help making mine sound as fantastic as yours would be much appreciated. Thanks!


The muffler was easy. Cut out the muffler, weld in some pipe. Voila.

The second cat was much tricker. Cut out the cat, weld in some bends and replacements and create a test pipe, then paint it orange, then install.



imwoody1991 said:


> Hey when you do are post some pics of it underneath? Would be sweet


Sure thing buddy.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

second cat delete half painted.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey man, great looking car and totally digging the sound. Just wondering ABOUT how much did the tints cost?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Hey man, great looking car and totally digging the sound. Just wondering ABOUT how much did the tints cost?


189.99 plus tax.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Does a cracked piston count as a mod?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Alternate routing of fuel-air-charge in cylinder.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Excellent. #racecar


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Installed a catless downpipe today.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

What backspacing did you get on your shoes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveoutz (Mar 4, 2018)

can you remove the rear bowtie or is it just the "cruze" and "lt"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

steveoutz said:


> can you remove the rear bowtie or is it just the "cruze" and "lt"



Eric has been kinda quit lately.

I have a Gen I so no help here, but you should introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You could remove the rear bow tie.


----------

